
Show HN: Twitter Unfollow notifications within Twitter - shark234
https://unfollow-notify.acroca.com
======
davidpelayo
Could you elaborate how this works? I imagine you're comparing your followers
and then scanning for each, prev followers list and new one, so notifying when
a diff detected.

How do you think a good digest could be made so a twitter user with a long
list of followers can receive notifications not bothering too much?

~~~
shark234
I have a process to always follow my followers (and unfollow unfollowers) so I
can DM them.

Regarding the checks, the initial free plan (just following my bot) comes with
weekly checks. That means I'll fetch your followers once a week and compare
with last week's, find out who is missing and sending you a DM with the list
of all unfollowers. So you'll basically a weekly DM with unfollowers.

Daily, hourly and realtime plans work in the same way but with a higher
frequency, but without any kind of digest, just one DM with the list of
unfollowers in the time window.

------
kapuru
Cool! I created something similar for Twitch (and upcoming support for more
platforms) @ [https://www.unfollow.io](https://www.unfollow.io).

I don't have a monetization model yet, but yours looks really fair.

~~~
shark234
Nice! I'm also planning to add more platforms if users show interest, but for
now I'm focused on twitter for a long time.

------
shark234
Author here. I build this to learn and ship something with Elixir. I know it's
not a new idea, there are plenty of alternatives to track unfollowers, but
couldn't find any that works inside twitter. I got the idea recently reading
some political tweets about a situation in my region (Catalonia, Spain). I
usually follow tech people and this days they're tweeting political stuff and
I wondered how many people unfollow them after those tweets.

I'd appreciate any feedback :)

------
jsegura
Nice! I've been using it and it works perfectly.

